# Blck Mrkt Kontraband Work for Street/Racing



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Just saw the new Kontraband frame from black market. Looks sweet as hell but I'm used to dj not street so I got a few questions. I moved from Florida to Kansas and there's no bmx racing or dirtjumping around here so I thought I'd try my hand at street. My background is dirtjumping and bmx racing at the local park. 

Can the kontraband be made into a light (22 - 23lbs) street bike that is durable but still nimble?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

What's the price range I'd be looking at?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The frame is heavy, but the geometry is tits.
A buddy of mine built one up that's under 22lbs.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

id ride it.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

is the geometry the same as the Riot/ and 357 and MOB? I know all three of the frames I mentioned are the same if not very similar in geometry. I noticed the Kontraband had the integrated headset but other than that is there a real difference?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

PineTreeDJ said:


> is the geometry the same as the Riot/ and 357 and MOB? I know all three of the frames I mentioned are the same if not very similar in geometry. I noticed the Kontraband had the integrated headset but other than that is there a real difference?


 The chainstays are shorter, and it's designed for 24" wheels, so that the BB height is correct. Other than that, it's pretty similar.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mob and Riot have integrated headsets too.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^ yea sorry i meant seat clamp, i just realized lookin at my bike last night (i have a riot) and noticed it had a integrated headset


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

lets spell the frame name right...with a c.

and yes, the frame is freaking heavy. i built mine up with a temp build using a manitou jumper 80mm and some heavy deity cranks and it feels like a tank compared to my nice and light ns majesty (this frame is almost a full pound more than the majesty)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Majesty is pretty light though, and it uses a pretty thin/heavily butted tubeset.

The NS frame costs a good chunk more too.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Majesty is pretty light though, and it uses a pretty thin/heavily butted tubeset.
> 
> The NS frame costs a good chunk more too.


What I don't get, is that the contraband is heavier than the 26" RIOT.... and a lot heavier than the 26" MOB.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

very true - the majesty is a "dirt frame" with thinner gauge for reduced weight

but i feel like the contraband is to the riot of 26...i wish they made it more mob quality

i love the bike so far although ive only ridden it twice at the park and im not much of a park rider. there are only a hand full of specific 24in, 135mm, disc frames available in the US out there though and this is def one of the tops


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I wondered about that too.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> The frame is heavy, but the geometry is tits.
> A buddy of mine built one up that's under 22lbs.


Brakeless :nono:


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Been looking at freestyle bikes that are duable and under a grand or so. I really want something that is under 22lbs and under 1000 preferably much cheaper though. 

Looked at the obvious redline brand but and unsure of where else to look. I would build up a contraband but I am guessing I would be looking at more then a grand. 

Anyone got any suggestions on what brands or bikes to look at.? 

Is it possible to build up a contraband build under 22lbs and under a grand? 

Also thinking about looking at finger.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

IF money is really a concern then get a long frame BMX


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> IF money is really a concern then get a long frame BMX


What do you mean "long frame bmx"?

Money isn't really an issue as is the quality of what I'm getting. As I mentioned before I rode dirt and did some local bmx acing but nothing street, flatland etc. My dirt bike was a black market three57 and I loved it. Unfortunately it got stolen before I moved and now I am anting to try out freestyle type stuff. The one hung I didn't like was the weight and the handlebars couldn't twist without getting the rake wires tangled. Other then that it was decent.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Long frame as in those dirt jumping frames as apposed to the park bikes which is a tight fit for most people over 16. They normally have a longer top tube making them a bit more comforatable.

If money is no object look at a MOB Doberman or even NS bikes. Best to try which you like better though. cro-mo is heavy but its a good choice for play bikes Ai frames such as the STP work well but the amount of Ai used in them to get them to be nice and strong makes them just as heavy if not more so then cro-mo bikes.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> Long frame as in those dirt jumping frames as apposed to the park bikes which is a tight fit for most people over 16. They normally have a longer top tube making them a bit more comforatable.
> 
> If money is no object look at a MOB Doberman or even NS bikes. Best to try which you like better though. cro-mo is heavy but its a good choice for play bikes Ai frames such as the STP work well but the amount of Ai used in them to get them to be nice and strong makes them just as heavy if not more so then cro-mo bikes.


do you know who makes the mob Doberman? I ggled it but all I could find was a pinkbiie thread on it.

Gonna go check out ns's stuff right now. Any perticular model you suggest.?

I rode 21.5 inch on my three57 and liked it. Back as arched just a little bit. Is that how it's supposed to be on a freestyle bike as well?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

LCA said:


> do you know who makes the mob Doberman? I ggled it but all I could find was a pinkbiie thread on it.
> 
> Gonna go check out ns's stuff right now. Any perticular model you suggest.?
> 
> I rode 21.5 inch on my three57 and liked it. Back as arched just a little bit. Is that how it's supposed to be on a freestyle bike as well?


A mob from blk markt and a http://www.dobermannbikes.com/ is two different bikes. For the NS bikes my frnd is using a NS traffic which cost about half that of the Mob and so far have lasted pretty well.

If you are worried about brake lines just run them a bit longer and you should have no problem spinning the bars.

Im 6ft and riding a 22 mob if i remember right and it seems about right for me. Play bikes tend to have a smaller feel to them, but you need to be comfortable and not bash ur knees every 5 min.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> A mob from blk markt and a http://www.dobermannbikes.com/ is two different bikes. For the NS bikes my frnd is using a NS traffic which cost about half that of the Mob and so far have lasted pretty well.
> 
> If you are worried about brake lines just run them a bit longer and you should have no problem spinning the bars.
> 
> Im 6ft and riding a 22 mob if i remember right and it seems about right for me. Play bikes tend to have a smaller feel to them, but you need to be comfortable and not bash ur knees every 5 min.


I looked at the doberman site and didn't a mob product. Maybe I'm missing it. I'm browsing on my iPhone so the screen is small.

I was looking at the ns holy 2 and noticed it shipped with 24" wheels and not 20's. Are 24" s standard now for street or is it a personal preference?

Thinking about just buying the holy 2 but not sure if it's worth it. Dot know much about doing a build up on my own. Any benefits to building then buying complete?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

A Mob is from blk market dude.

24 is a nice alt to BMX but might be hard to find replacement wheels should you bust them unless you are in EU. 20 and 26 still seem to be the norm.

A complete bike will almost always be cheaper unless you already have plenty of parts lying around your house, but you might not always get the things like you want..companies like to put cheap forks on complete bikes for some reason.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Noticed the holy 1 was all cro mo and had disk brakes. Prolly holy 1 more so then.holy 2. Still tryin to find that Doberman frame tho.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Nevermind both the holy's are round 28 PBS. Screw that. Way to much weigt.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> A Mob is from blk market dude.
> 
> 24 is a nice alt to BMX but might be hard to find replacement wheels should you bust them unless you are in EU. 20 and 26 still seem to be the norm.
> 
> A complete bike will almost always be cheaper unless you already have plenty of parts lying around your house, but you might not always get the things like you want..companies like to put cheap forks on complete bikes for some reason.


My bad I read it as MOB Doberman not as mob, doberman.

Yeah I was wondering where 24" was started. I'm going to my local bikeshop tomorrow o find out what they have to offer locally. Gonna talk to them about putting together a sweet build up from parts. I'm really wanting to go with another three57 or perhaps upgrade to the riot but damn there so freakin heavy idk if I could do that again.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Punkeyboozter said:


> Long frame as in those dirt jumping frames as apposed to the park bikes which is a tight fit for most people over 16. They normally have a longer top tube making them a bit more comforatable.
> 
> If money is no object look at a MOB Doberman or even NS bikes. Best to try which you like better though. cro-mo is heavy but its a good choice for play bikes Ai frames such as the STP work well but the amount of Ai used in them to get them to be nice and strong makes them just as heavy if not more so then cro-mo bikes.


Do you mean Aluminum? That's Al... STP is about a pound lighter than the MOB. And it doesn't have to use ridiculously thin and butted tubing like some NS frames.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You're not going to hit 22 pounds unless you run rigid, weight weenie parts, and brakeless.
My 5 lb frame with a XC fork (Reba), XC tires, ultralight tubes, XT cranks, and weight weenie stem is only hitting 24... 

Riot is the same frame as the 357. And the weight is not that bad.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You're not going to hit 22 pounds unless you run rigid, weight weenie parts, and brakeless.
> My 5 lb frame with a XC fork (Reba), XC tires, ultralight tubes, XT cranks, and weight weenie stem is only hitting 24...
> 
> Riot is the same frame as the 357. And the weight is not that bad.


Blk Mrkt isn't making the Riot anymore anyways. It has been discontinued and new models will be out in April. Though i think you can still get 3rd party frames on ebay from s&m.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

josh8 said:


> Blk Mrkt isn't making the Riot anymore anyways. It has been discontinued and new models will be out in April. Though i think you can still get 3rd party frames on ebay from s&m.


OP said he wanted to upgrade from a 357 to a Riot. I was pointing out that they are the same frame. I have heard they will be replacing the Riot... but it is still available through the BlkMrkt webstore as well as their seller account on ebay.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Just finished my Contraband build, coming from a 24" bmx, this bike just looks so much better!


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

I like it. What was the total cost to build?


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Hard to say since I used a lot of old and second hand parts, but I'm guessing around 700 dollars.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

ur saying that the 28lb holy 1 is too heavy for street? haha all this weight weenie crap is for kids/teens/etc who look at their bikes more then ride and if they ride they most likely dont ride street or dj, unless its cruising down the street waving at fat chicks. i mean come on, my bike is 26lbs so im not saying buy heavy parts, im just saying give it a rest, sub 30 is enough unless you wanna show off how light you can make your bike to impress people here, which is why im sure alot of them do it, ok rant off, say what you will as i did, its my opinion and you have yours, im just so sick of this weight weenie crap, xc tires, mixing fork bits, its pretty freaking ridiculous. later


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol follower ^^^^


----------

